# Skimmer for a 30g?



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

So, I'm going to convert my 30g into SW and was wondering which skimmer you'd recommend. Previously had a Prizm which I found to be pretty good, i.e. there was a decent amount of crap in the skimmer but it was a bit noisy any suggestions welcome.
Also, how fast would live rock seed aragonite? I think what I'm going to do is slowly build up my l/r and then add fish after a couple of months to give everything a chance to settle. Is it okay to add l/r in batches if there's no fish in the tank? Final question, would critters be okay with the l/r going in in batches?
Thanks for advice in advance.

JG


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

HOB-wise, the CoraLife 65 is a good bang for the $$$ (~$170CDN). Personally I find them too bulky looking with the bubbletrap box and the pump hanging ~2" from the surface. There's Saline Solutions HOB wood air driven skimmer that BA sells but the final cost with the airpump and powerhead to feed it will cost in the end ~$250-275CDN. I've used both and the client's preference has been the latter. Also, the wood airstones produce far finer bubble than the CoraLife skimmers. 

For more bubbles, use a larger airpump and wood airstone. Personally I do the latter and use a 2-way airvalve to bleed off excess air. That way there is less back pressure on the pump.

The best HOB is the Deltec MC600. Not only that it skims the snot out of the water but not visually displeasing with equipment hanging here and there. Then again, it's ~$500-600 for a skimmer on a 30gal.

Sump wise the ASM Mini G works very well (~$140CDN). Then you have to drill and plumb it all in.

Anymore Q's feel free to quest away .

HTH


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Wilson, I knew I could rely on you. I'm still not quite up to speed with sumps, I might do some research. My tank basically sits on a huge wooden box (for want of a better word) so it would be pretty simple to mount a sump underneath...hmmm, more I think about it it would be pretty cool to have all the heaters, skimmers out of the way and I have a spare light which I could mount above the sump. Correct me if I'm wrong but a sump is like a mini tank that gives you some extra water with l/r rock in?
If I had a 10g sump would that be a benefit?
Thanks

JG


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Extra water for sure but IMHO, if you have lots of LR in the main aquarium then you don't really need LR in the sump. It just takes up space for other "things".

So far this has been the best site for sump information. I haven't looked at it in a few years but for some reason, FireFox closes everytime I try to open the page or any other page that has Java or Shockwave. That's just me though...I have no issues when I'm on the laptop w/FF.

http://www.melevsreef.com/

IMHO, a 10gal might be a bit small. Keep in mind that ideally one wants to create a partition for constant water level for the skimmer. Lighing the sump isn't important unless you have macroalgae in a refugium for nutrient export. Again, incorporating a refugium in the sump will take space.

Also, the more partitions, there is less of a water reserve before the return pump starts to pump air.










As you can see in the above diagram, areas in blue would be water that is flowing through the sump at the max water level. The light blue is your water reserve before the pump starts drawing air.

I hope I explained it well enough as I have to run out to work.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, that Melev's reef site is amazing. I'll let you know what I end up doing.

JG


----------

